# Dutch Trucker Flips Truck.



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 24, 2009)

http://jalopnik.com/5366788/dutchman-flips-tractor-trailer-while-masturbating-doesnt-stop


----------



## Ziff (Sep 25, 2009)

XD *fap fap fap* OH SHIT A CAR!!! *crash*........*fap fap fap* That's it buddy your coming with us! *fap fap fap*


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 25, 2009)

Well he was quite determined to finish what he started though I believe he shouldn't be too proud of himself :\


----------



## pheonix (Sep 25, 2009)

Now that made me literally laugh out loud.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, there's another reason why I'd never want to be picked up by a trucker if I was hitchhiking.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 25, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Well, there's another reason why I'd never want to be picked up by a trucker if I was hitchhiking.


 
you sure you don't want to give him a handshake? :3


----------

